# Seaton Heights Hotel



## Foxylady (Jul 12, 2007)

I received a pm from Mcspringzy/Escape today, alerting me to the fact that a film made at the hotel was in the local Midweek Herald newspaper yesterday. I checked it out and Derelict Places was named as the source for the director (a film student called Shay Elliot). 
Shay emailed me some time ago asking about my report on DP, and I thought no more about it until today. The story can be found via the link below. 

http://www.midweekherald.co.uk/midw...y=newsmdw&itemid=DEED11 Jul 2007 12:29:29:087

The original thread about the hotel is titled Hotel/Leisure Complex and can be found in the archived Leisure Sites section. I didn't reveal the name at the time because it was part occupied.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## krela (Jul 12, 2007)

Ooh nice 

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## King Al (Jul 14, 2007)

Interesting read that, did you get a chance at being an extra foxy?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2007)

krela said:


> Ooh nice
> 
> Thanks for posting that.



Cheers Krela. 




King Al said:


> Interesting read that, did you get a chance at being an extra foxy?



No, but I did phone up the newsdesk to see if I could find out some more info and got to talk to the reporter. I told him about Derelict Places and he asked me loads of questions about urban exploring, and the sort of things I do and the upshot is...um...turns out I'm being interviewed by him this week and taken on a photo shoot outside a pillbox!!!    

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (Jul 15, 2007)

Cheers Foxy,

Will pm you regarding this one, (you awake yet? lmao) 

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheers Sal. Can't believe I'm still awake, especially after the Staffs Meet weekend, lack of much sleep, long journey and last night's 'ooooooooh beer'. 

Anyway, just came across a couple of photos which I didn't post in the original thread due to keeping the name off. Sorry about the raggedy edge on the first one. It was the first on the roll which I hadn't wound on far enough. 












Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jul 16, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> No, but I did phone up the newsdesk to see if I could find out some more info and got to talk to the reporter. I told him about Derelict Places and he asked me loads of questions about urban exploring, and the sort of things I do and the upshot is...um...turns out I'm being interviewed by him this week and taken on a photo shoot outside a pillbox!!!



Cool, urbex celebrity


----------

